# is there any plastering work



## vinn39

hi is there any work for uk plasterers can you let me know many thanks


----------



## James3214

There is already a recent post on this subject

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...ats-living-germany/65296-plastering-jobs.html


----------

